# Can you please tell me whats wrong with this Picture (GE commercial during Olympics)



## nakahoshi (Feb 15, 2010)

So I am watching the Olympics on NBC, and a commercial comes on for GE. It is a montage of people getting their mouths looked at, aided by tongue depressors and a whole slew of Flashlights. Well, near the end of the commercial, one of the scenes caught my attention... Take a look:







oops!

I think you can watch it from the GE website ---> Here
Its the movie titled :Say Ahh (look around 30 Seconds into it)
-Bobby



Update: Shameless Fail-blog Attempt


----------



## John_Galt (Feb 15, 2010)

Somebody definitely lost their job on that one... Ouch... It's not like it was shot live, so any mistakes should have been figured out, and fixed...


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 15, 2010)

:shakehead


----------



## Burgess (Feb 15, 2010)

Good Catch !

:thumbsup:


Sorta' gives a whole new meaning to the expression

-- *Backlight* -- 






PS: i'd be *greatly surprised *if anyone lost their Job over that. :sigh:
_


----------



## nakahoshi (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks!

Fenix gets their big break on national TV and this is what happens.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 15, 2010)

It took me a minute to find it heh.

I blew it up just to be sure.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 15, 2010)

Now that was really stupid. Maybe they tried it with the light on, couldn't get the balance right, and figured no one would notice it this way. Little did they know.

Geoff


----------



## carrot (Feb 15, 2010)

:lolsign:

What flashlight is that anyway?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 15, 2010)

carrot said:


> What flashlight is that anyway?



It looks just like a Fenix LD20.

Gee...my LD20 has a lot of great features, but having the light come out the tailcap is not one of them...unlike that special one that GE got for their ad.


----------



## carrot (Feb 15, 2010)

Only reason I didn't think it was an LD20 was because the tailcap is kind of odd looking.


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL, Just like seeing tv shows with the actors holding their iphone upside down.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Feb 16, 2010)

I see she was holding it correctly a few seconds earlier...


----------



## Mike V (Feb 16, 2010)

It's done on purpose for extra publicity.

Like this thread for example.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny. It would be even funnier if you could see the "doctor"'s face with the light shining in it.


----------



## cccpull (Feb 16, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> I see she was holding it correctly a few seconds earlier...


It looks like different people on both pictures, doctor's hands are different and a different patient.


----------



## ktafil (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## strinq (Feb 16, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## deKatt (Feb 16, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> It looks just like a Fenix LD20.
> 
> Gee...my LD20 has a lot of great features, but having the light come out the tailcap is not one of them...unlike that special one that GE got for their ad.



So that's what "reverse clicky" means! :nana:


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 16, 2010)

Just shows how stupid people really are.


lovecpf


----------



## Databyter (Feb 16, 2010)

Lightcrazycanuck said:


> Just shows how stupid people really are.
> 
> 
> lovecpf


Not people, actors.

Another reason for them to stay out of politics.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 16, 2010)

Databyter said:


> Not people, actors.
> 
> Another reason for them to stay out of politics.


 
And actors are who???


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 16, 2010)

GE, we bring good things to life........................back asswards.:laughing:


----------



## Larbo (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats too funny!


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL, you folks are hilarious. :thumbsup:


----------



## vali (Feb 17, 2010)

Fenix LD20 indeed.


----------



## noisebeam (Feb 17, 2010)

More than once I've attached L2D to bicycle mount on very early weekday mornings getting ready to ride to work, jump on bike reach over to turn it on and...


----------



## well-lighted place (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice catch. lol


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 17, 2010)

There's been worse mistakes.........like on your catalog cover.


----------



## DaveTheDude (Feb 17, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> GE, we bring good things to life........................back asswards.:laughing:


 
Or to paraphrase that Pizza Hut commercial from several years ago..._"Life to things good bring we..GE.":devil:_


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 17, 2010)

problem solved, GE's rep restored.


----------



## e-ville (Feb 18, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> There's been worse mistakes.........like on your catalog cover.


 

I was going to mention that picture, hahaha!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 19, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> I see she was holding it correctly a few seconds earlier...


 

The second one was a doctor. The first one was a nurse practitioner.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 20, 2010)

That's their "imagination at work". Maybe they should stop daydreaming long enough to see that the light is facing backwards.


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 20, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> There's been worse mistakes.........like on your catalog cover.



That can't be the real cover can it? Damn, that is just bad!

The backwards light is hillarious!


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Feb 20, 2010)

BigHonu said:


> That can't be the real cover can it? Damn, that is just bad!
> 
> The backwards light is hillarious!


 
Honestly, i can't find anything wrong with that catalogue. Mind pointing it out? :duh2:


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nightstalker1993 said:


> Honestly, i can't find anything wrong with that catalogue. Mind pointing it out? :duh2:


 

a firearms mfg using a slogan containing "...*No Compromise"*, its ironic...definitely not the worst i've seen but still pretty funny.


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 20, 2010)

Nightstalker1993 said:


> Honestly, i can't find anything wrong with that catalogue. Mind pointing it out? :duh2:



Whoa, what happened to my post?

Bent slide was the biggie and (I originally thought) that magazine was loaded incorrectly. On second look, the bullets look okay.


----------



## nakahoshi (Feb 20, 2010)

BigHonu said:


> Whoa, what happened to my post?
> 
> Bent slide was the biggie and (I originally thought) that magazine was loaded incorrectly. On second look, the bullets look okay.



I Thought the bullets were loaded wrong. If thats not the problem then I really dont know whats wrong


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 20, 2010)

Nightstalker1993 said:


> Honestly, i can't find anything wrong with that catalogue. Mind pointing it out? :duh2:


 

The bullets are loaded in the magazine backwards. The bullets are facing the back of the magazine, not the front.


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 20, 2010)

HA! Serves me right for criticizing looking at the pic through my cell phone! So what is up with the slide then? Looks like it curves up toward the muzzle?


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 20, 2010)

you're right, the bullets are backwards...hadn't really examined it closely. i was hung up on the no compromise thing, as in i'm gonna shoot you regardless of what happens in the next few seconds.

the slide looks fine, thats just the profile.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol, both of these pictures are pretty funny.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 20, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> There's been worse mistakes.........like on your catalog cover.


 
FAIL!

:shakehead oh god!


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 20, 2010)

BigHonu said:


> So what is up with the slide then? Looks like it curves up toward the muzzle?


 
That's because it is a picture of a catalog, and the cover is curved a bit.


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 26, 2010)

Any body else see the commercial?
The Say ahh ahh AHH ahh ahh AHH ahh song melody is very familiar, but I can't put a name to it. Anyone know?


----------



## TheChief (Feb 26, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> I see she was holding it correctly a few seconds earlier...


 
Yeah, but it's not even turned on, so what's the point?


----------



## Dave Keith (Feb 27, 2010)

LEDninja,

The tune is from Beethoven's Ninth Symphony and is often referred to as the "Ode to Joy."

Beautiful tune and still often heard. (Particularly since it is in the public domain)


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 27, 2010)

Many years ago, I worked in aerospace manufacturing. I recall two magazine ads where something was shown backwards:


The first showed three well-dressed male engineers hunched over a blueprint. Curiously, each wore a watch on his right wrist, as though left-handed. Had the negative been printed backward? Yes: On each dress shirt, the pocket was on the wrong side.
The second showed a Rube Goldberg machine, complete with flippers and other gates that would send a ball down one chute instead of another. But if you followed the gates, you saw that the ball went down the wrong chute.
I called the company's public relations office to point this out. "It's just an ad," sniffed the spokesman. "Yes," replied, "but you're advertising your skill at assembling layers of fiber/resin structures!"


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, for sure it's a LD20. And then it seems to be replaced by a Olight SR90, but it's just too small...a smaller verion, maybe a SR50? 

Regards, Patric


----------



## 1138 (Feb 27, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> Somebody definitely lost their job on that one... Ouch... It's not like it was shot live, so any mistakes should have been figured out, and fixed...



If it had been shot live of a real examination, this wouldn't have happened. The actor was only pretending to give the exam, so they're not paying attention at all to the flashlight. Depending on budget, there may not have been an opportunity to reshoot or use a different take.



Lightcrazycanuck said:


> Just shows how stupid people really are.



To be fair, whenever you shoot any kind of film or video production, mistakes will filter through. By the time someone noticed it (maybe during editing), it may be too late to reshoot. The actor on set might have been distracted with trying to get the right pose and following direction and the director might have been looking at just the larger picture and not the fine details.

In bigger productions, post processing is usually used to fix it. For an ad like this, not too important as the shot in question only showed up for about a second or so.



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The first showed three well-dressed male engineers hunched over a blueprint. Curiously, each wore a watch on his right wrist, as though left-handed. Had the negative been printed backward? Yes: On each dress shirt, the pocket was on the wrong side.



That type of thing is very common, especially in film editing and is often intentional. During editing, shots are flipped to get proper eye-lines (gaze directions) that fit with the relative spatial positions of the objects. If you have two characters gazing longingly at each other from a distance, for example, you don't have them both face the same direction in close ups. So why don't they just shoot the scenes like that using proper camera angles in the first place? Well, the editing process can be very fluid and the footage may not completely fit with what the editor wants. If it's a choice between flipping one shot or an expensive re-shoot, flipping is often the better choice.

I suspect even for print ads the flipping could be necessary to satisfy some requirement. The people may not be looking at the right direction for any additional content in the ad, or perhaps the graphic design looks more balanced when the shot is flipped vs. not flipped.

It's possible that the ads you saw were genuine screw-ups, but there are other reasonable explanations.



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I called the company's public relations office to point this out. "It's just an ad," sniffed the spokesman. "Yes," replied, "but you're advertising your skill at assembling layers of fiber/resin structures!"



Which would have nothing to do with whether the advertisement is flipped one way or the other. The ads were likely done by a 3rd party ad agency. The marketing department simply stamps on whether it looks OK or not.

Even CPF is familiar with examples where the advertising / marketing is low quality compared to the actual product. Look at Peak's website. It's terrible. Flash-only navigation, hard to understand specs (what the heck is power level 1? how long does it run?), incomplete product catalog. Even so, that doesn't speak to whether Peak makes good flashlights or not. So I wouldn't be too put off by a print ad which isn't 100% perfect.


----------



## TheChief (Feb 27, 2010)

1138 said:


> If it had been shot live of a real examination, this wouldn't have happened. The actor was only pretending to give the exam, so they're not paying attention at all to the flashlight. Depending on budget, there may not have been an opportunity to reshoot or use a different take.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
That doesn't seem to be the kind of light a doctor (or actor who plays a doctor) would be toting around. I'm picturing some flashaholic member of the film crew (some techy guy like a gaffer or lighting guy or something) lending them his light so they could stage the shot.


----------



## WDG (Feb 27, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> There's been worse mistakes.........like on your catalog cover.



That must be Matt Helm's trick pistol that shoots the shooter!


----------



## RedLED (Mar 1, 2010)

Dioni said:


> FAIL!
> 
> :shakehead oh god!


 
The product photographer is at fault on the HK cover; the director on the GE commercial, and the film editor should have caught it also.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 1, 2010)

Nightstalker1993 said:


> Honestly, i can't find anything wrong with that catalogue. Mind pointing it out? :duh2:


I'm surprised nobody right-clicked it and looked at the filename... :nana:


----------

